

New Details on Skype Eavesdropping - jervisfm
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/06/new_details_on.html

======
ccarter84
Jibes pretty well with the theft of Glenn Greenwalds partners laptop just 2
days after he communicated over Skype that he would be sending the Snowden
files to him.

“When I was in Hong Kong, I spoke to my partner in [Rio de Janeiro] via Skype
and told him I would send an electronic encrypted copy of the documents,”
Greenwald noted. “I did not end up doing it. Two days later his laptop was
stolen from our house and nothing else was taken. Nothing like that has
happened before. I am not saying it’s connected to this, but obviously the
possibility exists.”

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/snowden-
distribut...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/snowden-distributed-
encoded-copies-of-nsa-docs-around-the-world/)

~~~
jffry
It also jives pretty well with the previous reports [1] of Skype hitting URLs
that have been pasted into chat, as well as the removal of the decentralized
bits of Skype in favor of centralized servers.

[1]: [http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/05/14/1516247/microsoft-
rea...](http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/05/14/1516247/microsoft-reads-your-
skype-chat-messages)

